# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب كبير بالصفدي

## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا ومليوم مرحبا للعضو الجديد 
(((((((((   الصفدي    ))))))))))

نورتي المنتدي وشرفتينا وبإسمي وباسم الادارة والاعضاء نرحب فيكي 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Shift

> اهلا وسهلا ومليوم مرحبا للعضو الجديد 
> (((((((((   الصفدي    ))))))))))
> 
> نورتي المنتدي وشرفتينا وبإسمي وباسم الادارة والاعضاء نرحب فيكي



ههههههههههه
آسف الصفدي 
مكنتش اعرف انه اسم أنثي 
معلش معلش 

نورتي المنتدي

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					

اهلا وسهلا ومليوم مرحبا للعضو الجديد 
(((((((((   الصفدي    ))))))))))

نورتي المنتدي وشرفتينا وبإسمي وباسم الادارة والاعضاء نرحب فيكي 





اهلا وسهلا نورت المنتدى ...

واتمنى انك تكون عضو فعال ومميز ..

بس عندي سؤال يا عالي ؟

الصفدي شاب ام فتاة؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> 
> 
> اهلا وسهلا نورت المنتدى ...
> 
> واتمنى انك تكون عضو فعال ومميز ..
> 
> بس عندي سؤال يا عالي ؟
> 
> ...




لا تحيرني الصفدي بنت 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## MR.X

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					





لا تحيرني الصفدي بنت 




اهلين فيهو كان شاب ام فتاة.


*

----------

